# Kitchen



## pemdas86 (Nov 21, 2008)

This is the show so far...before and after as you can see in the pictures.
Painted poplar with MDF panels. Painted the existing boxes and recycled the old doors into a temorary work bench table top. New hardware on all. Had to shorten up the cabinet above the stove to fit the new microwave. Still waiting for funds to replace the counter top and appliances. Took me about 3 months of Sundays to complete myself, and about a grand for all upgrades as shown.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Steve that looks out standing, a job well done. I am getting ready to put in the downstairs bath and hope it looks half that good!! If it does I will be happy!!


----------



## pemdas86 (Nov 21, 2008)

xplorx4 said:


> Steve that looks out standing, a job well done. I am getting ready to put in the downstairs bath and hope it looks half that good!! If it does I will be happy!!


Thank you Jerry! I took my own sweet time and learned a lot in the process.
Good luck to you there


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

That was time well spent because it looks brighter and bigger now. I also like the color scheme you chose.


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

That looks great! 

Could you share what technique you used for the doors? I really like that look and I think I may use it on my pantry.

Thanks.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice job pemdas

Sure makes it look bigger 

=======



pemdas86 said:


> This is the show so far...before and after as you can see in the pictures.
> Painted poplar with MDF panels. Painted the existing boxes and recycled the old doors into a temorary work bench table top. New hardware on all. Had to shorten up the cabinet above the stove to fit the new microwave. Still waiting for funds to replace the counter top and appliances. Took me about 3 months of Sundays to complete myself, and about a grand for all upgrades as shown.


----------



## pemdas86 (Nov 21, 2008)

Well, thank you all! 
Shaker style doors are stub tenon poplar with 1/4 MDF panel. Width of rails and styles are 2" as square as square can be, much like me. And I did the majority of work on the table saw with a 40 tooth blade and a stacked dado. Pictures are prototypes made of scrap wood, but show the basics. I thought it would be an easy project to do, the hardest part was painting and priming everyting! I probably spent 90% of my time doing that. I used Zinsser 1-2-3 primer, 2 coats, and then 2 finish top coats of gloss Behr interior called Frostwork.


----------



## MarcoBernardini (Jan 26, 2010)

Wow! Better than Ikea! 
BTW, I'm using an Ikea kitchen countertop as workbench top... in Italy it is less expensive than robust wood (and even than cheaper pine).


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

pemdas86 said:


> Well, thank you all!
> Shaker style doors are stub tenon poplar with 1/4 MDF panel. Width of rails and styles are 2" as square as square can be, much like me. And I did the majority of work on the table saw with a 40 tooth blade and a stacked dado. Pictures are prototypes made of scrap wood, but show the basics. I thought it would be an easy project to do, the hardest part was painting and priming everyting! I probably spent 90% of my time doing that. I used Zinsser 1-2-3 primer, 2 coats, and then 2 finish top coats of gloss Behr interior called Frostwork.


Hey, I bet even I could do that, then. Thanks!


----------



## woodstover (Jan 6, 2010)

VERY NICE update. I also love the color scheme.


----------



## pemdas86 (Nov 21, 2008)

I must give credit to my Dad's kitchen for the colors. Pretty much identical from the soffit to the wood floor. And I did it totally subconciously - it wasn't until I was almost done that I realized the apple didn't fall far from the tree!


----------



## PlayasTeo (Nov 14, 2009)

Real nice work Steve, I bet entering that kitchen now must feel like going into someone else kitchen.Congrats!
Teo


----------



## pemdas86 (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks Teo, yes, the anticipation during the process was a marathon to get to the finish line. But I took my time and did what I could. I've been researching counter tops and appliances, but I'm afraid those will have to wait until I can drop the cash after mortgages and bills are paid. All is good though, I'm cooking dinner right now and I do notice how much more I like being in that light.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

That is a fantastic make over! Not even near the same kitchen. Bright, clean, airy, would be an absolute pleasure to work in. Excellent job!


----------



## pemdas86 (Nov 21, 2008)

Cocheseuga said:


> Hey, I bet even I could do that, then. Thanks!


Of course you could! Want it, be it,....do it!!!


----------



## pemdas86 (Nov 21, 2008)

MarcoBernardini said:


> Wow! Better than Ikea!
> BTW, I'm using an Ikea kitchen countertop as workbench top... in Italy it is less expensive than robust wood (and even than cheaper pine).


Great idea. I've never been to an Ikea, but I know they exist somewhere around here, but not close to where I live. I think this summer I'm going to build a proper workbench and a nice outfeed table for the TS that also doubles as a workbench and storage.


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

What a transformation!

And for the better, I might add.

From the cave to a very bright, clean, spacious kitchen.

You should be proud. It looks great.


----------

